# yamaha 150 2stroke compression



## dabull (Oct 23, 2007)

can someone give me the parameters for compression on a 1996 yamaha 150 saltwater series 2 stroke. thanks in advance.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't know "EXACTLY", but each cylinder is supposed to be within 10% of the average. They usually are 100-110 pounds of compression....


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats exactly right Angus,, I like to see around 115 to 120 on a warm engine with the throttles wide open during the test,,, but as long as you have over 100 and they are all consistent you will be fine,,,


----------



## dabull (Oct 23, 2007)

thanks alot guys!!! that will be a big help!:usaflag


----------

